# [Postfix] - Regole invio posta (consigli fattibilità)

## berus

Ciao a tutti,

devo preparare un serverino mail ed ho pensato di utilizzare Postfix.. Dato che devo preparare una relazioncina con pro e contro stavo pensando ai possibili problemi che potrò avere..   :Question: 

La situazione è questa: continueremo ad usare il servizio del nostro provider per il dominio ditta.it ma in ufficio però creeremo un server "clone" che scaricherà tutta la posta da provider (con le opportune regole di fetchmail) per ogni account e sarà a questo che tutti i client si collegherenno via webmail (principalmente) e non. Gli indirizzi locali saranno una copia di quelli sul server reale, quindi xxx@ditta.it, yyy@ditta.it, ... Si può fare vero?   :Embarassed: 

In questo modo vorrei evitare di far uscire le mail inviate da xxx@ditta.it  a yyy@ditta.it .. E' verò però che in alcuni casi queste mail dovranno invece raggiungere il server del provider per poter essere visualizzate dall'esterno. E' possibile bypassare il mio server facendo uscire anche queste mail se necessario?

Tutto questo perchè non abbiamo IP fisso, qualcuno non vuole sbarazzarsi   :Rolling Eyes:  del provider, ecc...

Grazie!   :Smile: 

----------

## makoomba

 *berus wrote:*   

> creeremo un server "clone" che scaricherà tutta la posta da provider (con le opportune regole di fetchmail) per ogni account e sarà a questo che tutti i client si collegherenno via webmail (principalmente) e non. Gli indirizzi locali saranno una copia di quelli sul server reale, quindi xxx@ditta.it, yyy@ditta.it, ... Si può fare vero?

 

sì

 *Quote:*   

> In questo modo vorrei evitare di far uscire le mail inviate da xxx@ditta.it  a yyy@ditta.it .. E' verò però che in alcuni casi queste mail dovranno invece raggiungere il server del provider per poter essere visualizzate dall'esterno. E' possibile bypassare il mio server facendo uscire anche queste mail se necessario?
> 
> Tutto questo perchè non abbiamo IP fisso, qualcuno non vuole sbarazzarsi   del provider, ecc...
> 
> Grazie!  

 

qui non ho capito....

----------

## berus

 :Embarassed:   :Confused:   :Embarassed: 

E' giusto dire che le mail inviate da xxx@ditta.it verso yyy@ditta.it non usciranno dall'azienda utilizzando questo metodo?

Se si.. 

Mettiamo il caso che aaa@ditta.it sia fuori azienda (per 10 giorni) e debba vedere le mail dall'esterno utilizzando il servizio webmail del nostro provider. 

Per le mail inviate dal resto del mondo non ci sono problemi, basta che disabiliti lo scaricamento da parte di fetchmail per l'account aaa e le mail rimaranno sul server del provider. Tutto ok. Ma per le mail inviate da *@ditta.it? Esiste un sistema per far "uscire" le mail inviate ad un determinato indirizzo "locale"?

Se no..  :Shocked: 

Così si capisce un po' di più? Grazie

----------

## makoomba

 *berus wrote:*   

> E' giusto dire che le mail inviate da xxx@ditta.it verso yyy@ditta.it non usciranno dall'azienda utilizzando questo metodo?

 

sì

 *berus wrote:*   

> Mettiamo il caso che aaa@ditta.it sia fuori azienda (per 10 giorni) e debba vedere le mail dall'esterno utilizzando il servizio webmail del nostro provider. 
> 
> Per le mail inviate dal resto del mondo non ci sono problemi, basta che disabiliti lo scaricamento da parte di fetchmail per l'account aaa e le mail rimaranno sul server del provider. Tutto ok. Ma per le mail inviate da *@ditta.it? Esiste un sistema per far "uscire" le mail inviate ad un determinato indirizzo "locale"?

 

sì, ti basta modificare il transport per l'indirizzo in questione in smtp:tuoprovider

come ulteriore tip, visto che hai un ip dinamico, ti suggerisco caldamente di mettere in relayhost l'smtp del tuo provider

----------

## berus

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> sì, ti basta modificare il transport per l'indirizzo in questione in smtp:tuoprovider
> 
> come ulteriore tip, visto che hai un ip dinamico, ti suggerisco caldamente di mettere in relayhost l'smtp del tuo provider

 

Perfetto! 

Dato che non sono molto pratico mi dici anche in quale file dove dovrò inserire queste indicazioni? Così da poter cercare qualche esempio. Grazie.

In questi giorni credo che provvederò all'installazione.. quindi potrebbero arrivare altre domandine..   :Wink: 

@moderatori:

posso inserire il tag "Risolto (x ora)" nel titolo?

----------

## gutter

 *berus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @moderatori:
> 
> posso inserire il tag "Risolto (x ora)" nel titolo?

 

Penso che puoi mettere il tag [Risolto] anche dopo che hai finito di installare il tutto, almeno così nel caso incontri problemi continui qui.

----------

## makoomba

va tutto nel main.cf,

```
relayhost = smtp_del_provider
```

per il trasporto inserisci una linea tipo:

```
transport_maps = btree:/etc/postfix/out
```

in /etc/postfix/out aggiungi gli indirizzi che devono "uscire"

```
aaa@ditta.it             smtp:smtp_del_provider

bbb@ditta.it             smtp:smtp_del_provider
```

e crei/aggiorni  il db con

```
postmap btree:/etc/postfix/out
```

----------

## berus

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Penso che puoi mettere il tag [Risolto] anche dopo che hai finito di installare il tutto, almeno così nel caso incontri problemi continui qui.

 

Ok!   :Smile: 

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> va tutto nel main.cf,
> 
> [...]

 

Wow, che precisione! 

Credo che ti disturberò ancora!

Ciao ciao

----------

## .:chrome:.

se ho capito, in generale quello che vuoi te è fattibile.

però mi pare poco sensato. a meno che tu non abbia motivazioni (che mi sfuggono) che ti portano a fare questa scelta, penso che lo stesso risultato lo otterresti spostando il server di posta che hai già sotto DMZ. mi parrebbe la soluzione più logica e sensata, e non apre il grosso problema che implica il fatto di avere due server di posta identici per lo stesso dominio sulla stessa sottorete: mantenerli sincronizzati e fare load balancing. è un problema non indifferente, sai?

----------

## codadilupo

Se ho capito bene, il server "reale" é fuori dalla rete, ed é fornito assieme al nome di dominio... no ?

Coda

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Se ho capito bene, il server "reale" é fuori dalla rete, ed é fornito assieme al nome di dominio... no ?

 

questo cambierebbe le carte in tavola. in questo caso, comunque, io farei un server interno per il solo relay, quindi che non trattenga nessun tipo di e-mail. per una cosa del genere basta anche una macchina poco potente e la configurazione è semplice. per accedere alla posta in arrivo lascerei il server remoto

----------

## xchris

in realtà questo tipo di soluzione e' meno inusuale di quanto sembri e ha parecchi vantaggi.

1 - l'utonto ha l'impressione di scaricare la posta velocelmente ( hhihiih)

2 - l'utonto fetente per condividere i file spesso invia per posta.. (ma samba mai eh...) (e in questo caso il server interno e' veramente d'aiuto perche' non spedisce nulla fuori)

3 - e' + sicuro di un server su DMZ (sempre che non posto direttamente su Internette)

4 - permette di implementare qualunque tipo di protocollo di comunicazione (pop3,pop3s,imap,imaps,web..) e quindi io lo strutturerei con imap (e salvataggio posta inviata su server...) e con backup integrato.

cons:

1 - ricezione non istantanea

2 - sembra meno cool  :Very Happy: 

Ho gia' implementato una soluzione del genere e si comporta bene da 3 anni.

(e' nella rete interna e nn necessita di consultazione esterna via web)

Ciao

----------

## makoomba

 *xchris wrote:*   

> - l'utonto fetente per condividere i file spesso invia per posta.. (ma samba mai eh...) 

 

verissimo

 *xchris wrote:*   

> e quindi io lo strutturerei con imap (e salvataggio posta inviata su server...) e con backup integrato.

 

perchè esistono davvero gli utonti che sanno usare imap ?

credevo fossero solo figure mitologiche che popolano i sogni dei sysadmin....

----------

## berus

Ciao a tutti!

Si, il server "reale" è fuori dalla rete. E' il server del provider per l'hosting (quasi pessimo), router &C. .. ho già proposto altre alternative ma le hanno bocciate tutte. Pensate che pagano 9/anno per account mail.. ed i virus arrivano, così come spam, ...

 *xchris wrote:*   

> in realtà questo tipo di soluzione e' meno inusuale di quanto sembri e ha parecchi vantaggi.
> 
> 1 - l'utonto ha l'impressione di scaricare la posta velocelmente ( hhihiih)

 

Già..   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2 - l'utonto fetente per condividere i file spesso invia per posta.. (ma samba mai eh...) (e in questo caso il server interno e' veramente d'aiuto perche' non spedisce nulla fuori)

 

Spesso? Praticamente SEMPRE. Abbiamo un'area di scambio (come tutti del resto..) ma a volte sembra troppo difficile spostare un file su tale area.. forse perchè bisogna aprire Esplora Risorse (e simili)... mentre "la posta" è sempre aperta!!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 3 - e' + sicuro di un server su DMZ (sempre che non posto direttamente su Internette)
> 
> 

   :Cool:   *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 4 - permette di implementare qualunque tipo di protocollo di comunicazione (pop3,pop3s,imap,imaps,web..) e quindi io lo strutturerei con imap (e salvataggio posta inviata su server...) e con backup integrato.
> 
> 

 

E questo è uno dei punti principali.. Interfaccia web e IMAP saranno i protagonisti. Ho scelto la via web perchè in ufficio abbiamo 30 pc e 20 Sun ed i miei colleghi cambiano spesso postazione ed utente.. quindi è difficile avere sistema funzionale utilizzando i programmi client per la gestione della posta. 

Non parliamo poi di cosa mi tocca fare per effettuare i backup (solo per gli account importanti, ovvio   :Rolling Eyes:  ).. E poi c'è sempre chi esagera con l'invio di mail non propriamente "lavorative"..

Credo che sia una buona soluzione per chi non ha IP fisso, non vuole accollarsi tutto il discorso sicurezza (anche se in realtà deve essere sicuro anche questo server clone  :Exclamation:  ) e per chi ha un responsabile sopra di lui che non capisce nulla di reti &C. (non che io sia un esperto ai massimi livelli per carità) ma che intavola lezioni di informatica in ogni momento (e c'è qualcuno ancora più in alto che si fida di lui   :Crying or Very sad:  ).

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> cons:
> 
> 1 - ricezione non istantanea
> ...

 

Per i tempi di ricezione/sincronizzazione non mi preoccupo più di tanto.. pensavo di mettere fetchmail un funzione ogni 10 min o giù di li..

L'escamotage del servizio webmail per l'esterno mi serve solo per i colleghi che lavorano presso clienti e fornitori.. e, per i motivi descritti sopra   :Rolling Eyes:  e potendo risolvere il tutto con una buona impostazione di postfix, non ho proposto soluzioni alternative.

A presto...   :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> 
> 
> perchè esistono davvero gli utonti che sanno usare imap ?
> 
> 

 

i miei utonti li ho abituati cosi'...

(nulla e' sul pc... tutto sul server backuppato)

ciauz  :Smile: 

----------

## makoomba

 *xchris wrote:*   

> i miei utonti li ho abituati cosi'...

 

nel mio caso non è questione abitudine, quanto di incapacità totale e rifiuto psicologico.

..

[UT] Ma voglio usare outlook

[IO] Lo puoi usare lo stesso

[UT] Ma mi compare la cartella Spam

[IO] Se non ti interessa, rimuovi la sottoscrizione

[UT] e cos'è

[IO] Bla Bla Bla

[UT] aahh... e a che serve ?

a questo punto segue sfilza di insulti in svariate lingue morte.

----------

